# Is a 14-month-old male GSD physically and mentally ready to copulate?



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Some random person just phoned me today and he told me he has got my phone number through my dog's previous vet. He told me he has a two year old purebred female GSD and would like to consider mating her with my male GSD. I told him I need to do some research on this as my male purebred GSD is only 14-month-old. So my question is: 

Is a 14-month-old male GSD physically and mentally ready to copulate? 

To me, my boy is just a puppy. 

Thanks in advance for informing me on this issue. 

Memo182


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure he is. 
They are not people.
Should you breed him, that’s a whole other question.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Long ready physically at 14 months, walk him by a female in heat and ask him  . But really, only two fantastic examples of the breed should reproduce, not just someone who has a female, looking for a male.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Has your dog done anything ? Like performance titles? Like health tests? How about the bitch? People lack good sense.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

So I think the most sensible way to mate my dog is do it through the certified breeders only after my dog receives the performance titles and health approvals. etc? Okay I'm saying "No!" to that random person. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

you need to consider the consequences of breeding him. Are you ready for puppies? what if something goes wrong? What if the owner cannot find homes for them? What will the costs of breeding him be? Is the other dog's owner expecting you to bear some of the costs? Do both dogs have suitable genetic and health traits? Will the lady's owner be able to offer pedigree papers? Does he understand what all goes into breeding his dog? Especially the expenses. Will you take the blame when he screws up? I found this and it raises a lot of issues you need to go over:








Breeding a Male Dog - All You Need To Know - Barking Royalty


Breeding a male dog is a serious process that should be taken seriously. Read more and learn how and when your dog should breed.




barkingroyalty.com




All these things need to be considered and address BEFORE you make a decision. Then you will be confident what you are getting into and what your responsibilities are.


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Buckelke said:


> you need to consider the consequences of breeding him. Are you ready for puppies? what if something goes wrong? What if the owner cannot find homes for them? What will the costs of breeding him be? Is the other dog's owner expecting you to bear some of the costs? Do both dogs have suitable genetic and health traits? Will the lady's owner be able to offer pedigree papers? Does he understand what all goes into breeding his dog? Especially the expenses. Will you take the blame when he screws up? I found this and it raises a lot of issues you need to go over:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great article! 

It says "Some diseases and health problems in dogs don’t manifest any symptoms before the age of 2 years. After this age, your dog can have a health check for mating at your vet’s, after which you will know if your dog is a good candidate or not."

I won't even think about mating him until he hits the two year mark.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is there a reason why you want to breed him? Most of us don’t.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Memo182 said:


> So I think the most sensible way to mate my dog is do it through the certified breeders only after my dog receives the performance titles and health approvals. etc? Okay I'm saying "No!" to that random person.
> 
> Thank you all!


Also you should have a talk with the vet that handed your number and info to some random person!


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> Is there a reason why you want to breed him? Most of us don’t.


I've always thought sexuality would be a healthy part of his adult life and good for his character development. Would it be okay for him to live without any sexual intercourse?


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Also you should have a talk with the vet that handed your number and info to some random person!


I think you're right. I've always had doubts about his professional ethics and competence and found a much better vet months ago.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Memo182 said:


> I've always thought sexuality would be a healthy part of his adult life and good for his character development. Would it be okay for him to live without any sexual intercourse?


Seriously? Yes it would be fine.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Memo182 said:


> I've always thought sexuality would be a healthy part of his adult life and good for his character development. Would it be okay for him to live without any sexual intercourse?


You are joking, right?


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> You are joking, right?


Maybe I'm being just ignorant haha. But over here in Turkey I sometimes hear from some dog owners some stories like how their dogs have started to behave maturely and got calmer after copulation. Maybe those are just myths then.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Calmer behavior comes with age, and has nothing to do with copulation.


----------

